# Comment lire des DivX sous Mac OS 9 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Hi !
Comment lire des videos DivX dans de bonnes conditions ?
j'utilise WM player 6.3 avec le codec divx mais le son est décalé, de plus certains format ne sont pas reconnus (3ivx et autres...).
Existe t-il une soluce performante sous QT 4 ou même 5 ?
J'ai un G4 400/256 Mo
Merci bocou


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Va voir dans le forum débutants OS X, on en parle ...

Ensuite, quand elle sera réparée, va sur la page d'accueil de MG, onglet tribumac, recherche dans Mac Hoo "divx", et tu trouveras où télécharger un pack (DivX player + Windows Media Player 6.3) qui te permettra de lire tes DivX.

[16 août 2001 : message édité par fabrice]


----------



## Mad Frog (17 Août 2001)

Le mieux est d'aller sur le site http://www.mac.st  et de lire le readme, la fag et surtotu le forum.

En gros il faut que tu fasse un DivX Doctor de ton film, que tu change ton écran en milliers de couleurs et que tu fasse un present movie dans QuickTime..
oui c'est très succins mais cherche sur le forum de mac.st...tu trouvera tout ce qu'il te faut!

bonne chance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec ton G4/400 tu devrais arriver à lire 1/3 des DivX du "marché".
Note : Le 3ivx n'a rien a voir avec le DivX...ne pas confondre pour le 3ivx : http://www.3ivx.com


----------



## Sir (18 Août 2001)

Donc le Divx sur mac ca marche bien.???
Parce que mon voisin (ibook)me dis que ca marche pas il manque un codec il a WMP et Divx player ben chez lui ca marche pas pq??


----------

